# Drill Sergeant Campaign Hat Press



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi recently a couple of my Drill Sergeant buddies asked me if I could make them some Hat Presses for their Campaign hats, I was wondering if anyone on here has ever made one or maybe has a design or project plan I could use. Thanks for your help


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

The ones I have seen have 2 peices of ply with a full length hinge on one end attaching the two. The top one has a hole cut out for the hat to fit in. I have also seen them with wing nuts on the other end to tighten the boards together. I will see if I can find one from the guys I work with.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks chris I appreciate the help.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

So I just about have my first one finished I'll post it soon but I appreciate your help chris it gave me a good start.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, sorry I couldn't get any pics. None of the guys I work with were on the drill field. Looking forward to seeing it dude!


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally got them done now everyone wants them with round holes lol.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

The square ones as we have found out actually work better though.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Awosome man! Are you gifting them of selling them? Couuld be some good money there brotha! Also, if you haven't already, get some business cards and attach them to the bottom so guys can give out your info.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I see you already have a solution. I was going to suggest 1/4" plywood with a thin space the size of the brim thickness. I have one made of press board that I bought many years ago to hold my campaign hat. It is open on one end so you can slide the hat in, rather than having hinges to deal with. It's stored away now, so I'm not going back and making a nice wood one.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

@Chris, I am selling them and I appreciate the idea of the business cards thanks. @Atom I have seen those same presses but these guys asked for something a little more fancy so their wives wouldnt hide them all the time lol I dont know if I accomplished that but they seem to be moving pretty fast.


----------



## jaychaney (Mar 8, 2011)

How much are you selling them for? I am graduating from the US Army Drill Sergeant School this month and do not want the same hat press everyone else has around here. Also, how long would it take to build/ship and what methods of payment do you accept? Thanks.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

I sell them for 40 dollars, as to shipping I'm not sure but I can check out the post office and see if one of the flat rate boxes will fit it, I can let you know. I would accept paypal if you decided to order. I dont know if you have seen the pics of the completed ones but if not they are on my projects page (I am assuming you have checked them out but if not) I also recently started adding brass handles after a couple of suggestions but that is optional. Do you know where you'll be on the trail at? I am at FLW so if your coming here its even easier but I will still check out shipping. You can also contact me at [email protected]


----------



## jaychaney (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, I will be at Jackson. Let me know the details on the shipping. I will probably have you ship it to my house at Fort Drum. Brass handle sounds good and if you are able to use a router on the back side so it can be hung on a wall, that would be perfect. Thanks.


----------

